# bikepark rhön



## Vladimir666 (21. Mai 2012)

http://www.feuerberglifte.de/conpresso/sommer_start/index.php
Kann mir jemand zagen ob der bike par noch funkcuniert ? bitte binn neu hier und weiss nicht wohin downhillen  danke


----------



## speedy_j (21. Mai 2012)

die strecke gibt es schon länger nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (21. Mai 2012)

Kreuzberg hat nen klasse Flowtrail runter, allerdings natürlich Wanderweg, deshalb mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Und nen Lift gibts natürlich net, dafür oben a gescheits Bier...


----------



## Vladimir666 (21. Mai 2012)

Ok danke ... ich wede schon etwas finden 
wenn jeman vierleicht in der nehe von bad kissingen ist konnen wir irgendwoo zuzammen gehen


----------



## sunshine_rider (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebe Rhöner,
kann mir jemand eventuell einen schönen trail empfehlen ab Schwarzes Moor/Sennhütte bzw. Umgebung. Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## Ope (2. November 2012)

*DIMB Premium Flowtrail am Kreuzberg/Rhön hatte heute erfolgreich Abnahme
Eröffnung Mai 2013!!!*

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group....&discussionid=4875&gmid=385680#gmessage385680


----------

